# Identify this carter?



## Tristan (May 13, 2011)

I recently bought this from his moving sale, thought if i don't try a carter then I never would. When the knife came in the mail - it was very different than what I was expecting. Can you guys tell what it is? I'm just wondering if my order was mixed up somehow...

Sorry no spine shots and choil shots... it wasn't a review post, more an identification post


----------



## 99Limited (May 13, 2011)

It looks like a santoku, but since there's no sense of scale it could just as easily be a paring knife.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

It's the sfgz wabocho, by the looks of it.
Nice everyday blade. How's the handle feel?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 13, 2011)

sfgz?


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what sfgz means, exactly. I think it's an acronym for something that translates to stainless laminated steel or something (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

Nevermind...I just found a link:
http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...ery/stainless-fukugozai-riveted-handle-series
Too bad the guy can't do handles like Pierre, and all of our buddies here....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> sfgz?


 
Well, actually an SFGZ RH. It's a blue super core laminated with soft stainless, with a riveted handle (RH) rather than the wa-handle that the SFGZ series has.

SFGZ = Stainless Fukugozai

Carter calls his santoku shape a wabocho.

That looks to be about 5 to 6 sun, or ~150 to 180 mm. Hard to estimate without some kind of scale.

Not much of a handle, but a very good blade.

I have an SFGZ RH funayuki up for sale: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?373-F-S-Carter-4.1-sun-SFGZ-RH-Funayuki


----------



## Mattias504 (May 13, 2011)

Actually, Murray does some gorgeous handles. I have 2 IP knives of his and one neck knife and all of the handles are flawless. You just have to pay more money for them. Those SFGZ ones are cheap and scream for an upgrade.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Actually, Murray does some gorgeous handles. I have 2 IP knives of his and one neck knife and all of the handles are flawless. You just have to pay more money for them. Those SFGZ ones are cheap and scream for an upgrade.


 
The fly in the ointment is that it is not a full tang blade.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

Very true Mattias! I bet they'd be wicked with a proper rehabdle from one of our friends here!
Thanks for explaining a bit further Pen Tiger! I was too lazy to check it out! Haha


----------



## Mattias504 (May 13, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The fly in the ointment is that it is not a full tang blade.


 
Ahh. As soon as I typed that I remember that they might not be full tang. Still, someone willing to make a handle upgrade for it would be a huge improvement.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I recently bought this from his moving sale, thought if i don't try a carter then I never would. When the knife came in the mail - it was very different than what I was expecting. Can you guys tell what it is? I'm just wondering if my order was mixed up somehow...
> 
> Sorry no spine shots and choil shots... it wasn't a review post, more an identification post


 
What did you order? I mean, what did you expect?


----------



## Tristan (May 13, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> What did you order? I mean, what did you expect?


 
Products on order: 
1 x 6.7 sun International Pro Funayuki, Ironwood - $737.00
SKU: 6.7IPFS205X178IW

See, from the comments here, I have the same feeling... it doesn't look like I received what I ordered.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

Definitely not!!!!


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

What you ordered would be the cat's ummm pajamas! This is just ok....


----------



## Mattias504 (May 13, 2011)

Dude, you need to send that thing back IMMEDIATELY. That is not the knife that you ordered. The knife you posted a picture of is worth less than half of what you paid. You need to call Murray directly or something and get this straightened out.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Products on order:
> 1 x 6.7 sun International Pro Funayuki, Ironwood - $737.00
> SKU: 6.7IPFS205X178IW
> 
> See, from the comments here, I have the same feeling... it doesn't look like I received what I ordered.


 
No, that is NOT an International Pro funayuki. I'd suggest that you communicate with Murray ASAP about the probable mixup.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

Damn...that sucks.
I'm sure it HAS to get straightened out. Talk about a screw up on his part!


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

They're not even the same shape. This is strange.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

I just thought of this. 
Isn't the knife in the picture pretty comparable to a dojo 6" petty? A bit taller blade, but that's about it.


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 13, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Products on order:
> 1 x 6.7 sun International Pro Funayuki, Ironwood - $737.00
> SKU: 6.7IPFS205X178IW
> 
> See, from the comments here, I have the same feeling... it doesn't look like I received what I ordered.






ok you're kidding right?.....r u serious?.....not even close.....and if u r serious then here is what should happen exactly:



1)a phone call to murray-do not leave a message-u must speak with him then
2)explain who u are and the wrong knife was sent to u
3) the new knife must IMMEDIATELY be sent to you
4)murray should pay for you to send back the wrong knife or deduct it from your order


i would accept NOTHING LESS than this......ryan


----------



## Andrew H (May 13, 2011)

What you got was a 4.9 sun Stainless Fukugozai Wabocho, Riveted Handle, 173 bucks.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

And a free knife for all of the helpful guys at kkf(?)


----------



## Tristan (May 13, 2011)

For comparison, next to a 270mm Masamoto Gyuto, and a 150mm HD petty.

Just finished my jog... your comments are making me feel much better. When i received this blade i was really really disappointed. I mean... I'm sure you know what I mean given what I thought I ordered. 

So I just put the rubber band back on the box lid, and threw it into the moving box (I just relocated 1 week after I received this from a friend residing in the US.)

The complication is that I ordered it shipped to my friend in the USA, and he brought it back to Singapore for me. I'll have to speak to Murray to resolve this asap. My friend uses Ikea knives, so he didn't know how to respond when I asked him if what arrived in the mail matched what I was asking for. The takeda nakiri he helped with was easier - "a black rectangular blade that looks really weird with black metal like stuff all up both sides" yup.

I just didn't know what to expect from Carters, glad this isn't what I paid for... now I can get a remedy. Thanks guys. Think I'll just direct Carter to this thread. Maybe give him a call too.


----------



## Tristan (May 13, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> ok you're kidding right?.....r u serious?.....not even close.....and if u r serious then here is what should happen exactly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your indignation sort of matches my feelings when I got the knife. I kept checking his website but the photo of the knife I ordered was gone... and I kept comparing with photos of the knives and kept thinking something wasn't right. But had to settle my relocation and renovation so the knife was out of sight till today. I was taking inventory of my collection. 

I'll sort it out sharpish. Nothing to deduct - it was already fully paid and settled a while ago.


----------



## Tristan (May 13, 2011)

To be fair, Murray is probably completely unaware that this has happened - so I'll see what he says when I get in touch with him on this.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2011)

What does the "S" stamp stand for?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> What does the "S" stamp stand for?


 
The core steel in the lamination. "S" is blue super; "W" is white.


----------



## Tristan (May 13, 2011)

Don't know... it is my first Carter. I just emailed him. Hope this gets resolved. When i was putting the knife back I realised what might have caused the mistake (I'm assuming there IS a mistake), there is a little white sticky tab on the box with a hand written "6.7sun IP funayuki"

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Andrew H (May 13, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Don't know... it is my first Carter. I just emailed him. Hope this gets resolved. When i was putting the knife back I realised what might have caused the mistake (I'm assuming there IS a mistake), there is a little white sticky tab on the box with a hand written "6.7sun IP funayuki"
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys.


Yup that's it, someone labelled the box wrong.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 13, 2011)

Whoops. I wonder if someone that ordered the SFGZ got an IP wabocho instead. Bonus for him but sucky for you. This is a chance for Murray to prove how good his customer service is/can be. Hopefully you can get everything resolved ASAP. Good luck.


----------



## Lefty (May 13, 2011)

I would bet copious amounts of money on him resolving this ASAP! 
His reputation would take a huge licking if he didn't!
We all know the quality of his blades (I said blades), but he needs to prove his customer service is just as great!


----------



## UglyJoe (May 14, 2011)

I'm a bet this is your knife... or supposed to be your knife.







Really nice knife, hopefully you get it, or a comparable replacement. I almost bought this one myself.

Well, someone opened a box that was supposed to be a shorter little riveted handle wabocho and saw this instead. Lucky bastard. Hopefully you get this taken care of as quickly as possible.


----------



## Lefty (May 14, 2011)

I'm a big believer in the idea that sometimes we actually do get what we deserve.
Tristan, you will get the knife you initially purchased (and i'm sure deserve) and I'm sure you'll love it.
The lucky SOB who got yours likely deserves this awesome surprise. You'll both be getting kick ass knives, and I think that's great news! I'm sure the little mix up won't hurt Murray, so sometimes we have to accept the world works in mysterious ways!
Congrats to the other proud new owner of what made Murray so well respected in the first place...whoever you are....


----------



## riverie (May 14, 2011)

Carter messed up so bad on this. hope he will get you the solution ASAP and give you some extra credit for the replacement custom knife.


----------



## WildBoar (May 14, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> I'm a bet this is your knife... or supposed to be your knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, if this is what you actually bought, you should be really happy once the mix-up is resolved. That is one sweet looking knife!


----------



## Tristan (May 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I wrote to Murray; it was too late to call, and I directed him to this thread where he could see where I was coming from.
I knew he would be too professional to comment on the thread directly, but I just feel I need to share:
I considered editing this, or just showing the upside from the note he dropped me but honestly, I think he went over and beyond my expectations of a service recovery so i didn't want to alter it.

"Dear Adrian,
What an unfortunate mistake we made. My sincerest apologies. That moving sale was crazy with several hundred knives sold in just a few days, and to top it all off, we lost a key staff member just days before the sale leaving us to deal with an event that went "Viral".

Just keep that knife as a token of my appreciation for your understanding, and I will send a replacement (6.7 IP Funayuki/Ironwood) as soon as I can make it (est. delivery late June, 2011).
Please keep after me until we have surely made this right.

Again, my apologies.
Sincerely,

Murray Carter"

Everyone makes mistakes, I was speechless when i read this. A big thank you Murray for your customer centric approach. 
Murray, I'm sorry if you didn't mean for your reply to become public - but I just wanted to share how happy I am feeling now. And why that would be so.

:happy1::happy1::happy1: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tristan (May 14, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> Wow, if this is what you actually bought, you should be really happy once the mix-up is resolved. That is one sweet looking knife!


 
Hey, that looks eerily familiar! I'm sure the one I'll eventually get will be at least as handsome.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 14, 2011)

Sweet. Good to see Murray taking care of this. Let us know when he follows through.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2011)

Murray took care of that nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## riverie (May 14, 2011)

that's a very good news. i believe you'll enjoy the knives .


----------



## Potato42 (May 14, 2011)

Excellent news. So you got 2 knives for one, and some lucky person got a ridiculously nice knife for next to nothing!


----------



## WildBoar (May 14, 2011)

I might have to order one of those cheap knives and see if they accidentally send me one of those really sweet ones! :hungry:


----------



## Andrew H (May 14, 2011)

We're on the same page David
Btw if you want to sell your free carter I'll buy it xD


----------



## echerub (May 14, 2011)

Seems like excellent service from Murray. Glad to hear things will be a-ok, Tristan.


----------



## bob (May 14, 2011)

As an aside, the actual knife has a really attractive profile and it looks quite well finished from the picture.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 14, 2011)

As are all of Murray's IP knives.


----------



## Tristan (May 14, 2011)

echerub said:


> Seems like excellent service from Murray. Glad to hear things will be a-ok, Tristan.



Yep, it took a while but I'm happier than if the right thing came in the right box to begin with. That would have just been expected. This goes beyond expectations. 

I'm keeping the other knife - like holding a good story, and looks like it will be a good short knife for daily tasks.


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 14, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> As are all of Murray's IP knives.


 



you're kiding right?.....well finished i think not.....good performers....yeah i haven't had a knife from murray that doesn't perform but as far as finishing he is definately lacking in some regards....ryan


----------



## Mattias504 (May 14, 2011)

How so Ryan? I've got two of them that I think are very well finished.


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 14, 2011)

well i am not gonna go into specifics but for knives in the same price range they r poorly finished and i'll leave it at that.....i can say murray makes some high performing knives.....ryan


----------



## Mattias504 (May 14, 2011)

Well, I'm gonna have to disagree. Maybe the ones you handled were older and he's gotten better but my two are very nicely done. One of them is KU so its obviously not the most polished and refined thing out there(the edges are all rounded nicely and comfortable) and the other is a wabocho that I really find nothing wrong with at all. Both handles are awesome and couldn't be much better IMO. 

You can still argue that his knives are a steal compared to the prices of some other master smiths out there.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

I'm still very much on the fence. You can't argue with his reputation for making awesome cutting, nimble knives. Esthetically, I guess it's all personal preference.
Maybe he has the old-school j-knife maker attitude that a "working knife" doesn't need to be a work of art (sfgz, ku lines), but if you really want him to and you make it worth his while, he'll make a head turner for you and it will cut like a dream.


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)

I know Ryan has 'issues' with Murray.... and leave it at that. I personally love the three Carter's I have. They are of a more rustic nature. I don't have any IP's so I can't speak to final quality of finish. But there are many knowledgeable people out there that think quite highly of his knives. I like to think of this as Ryan is an unfortuante exception to the otherwise expected of Murray's work.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 15, 2011)

Im on Ryans side 

If a Carter enters my kitchen it got to be polished and rehandled by professionals.
I have no problem with Mr Carter, and he makes some really great knives, but polish and handles looks like its made by a six years old


----------



## Mattias504 (May 15, 2011)

You can't be talking about the IP knives, OD. You should specify before generalizing Carter knives. Even his HG knives are well finished.


----------



## mattrud (May 15, 2011)

I have owned two carters, a small SFGZ series funayuki and my carter IP gyuto. I loved that little funayuki. Great cutter. The handle was very simple and not very nice but again the price point I was paying for that knife did not seem to warrant some exotic handle. The blade road was also not the smoothest. But it was a great little knife and great cutter. The IP pro is among the few knives I have purchased that is near flawless in construction. And it is in fact the least expensive of the knives that I feel are in construction near flawless, outside of personal desires for a knife.


----------



## UglyJoe (May 15, 2011)

Meh, we've had these arguments before. Only thing I can say is that some people either had really bad experiences that were far out of the norm here, or they are expecting WAY too much from his cheap end knives. You can't look at the pic I posted earlier and say that knife is poorly finished. Can't do it. The Whitecrain I had was immaculately finished.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

I'd give my eye teeth for one of his neck knives....


----------



## BertMor (May 15, 2011)

Like I said, the SFGZ series are rustic. Would you expect this knife to be more refined than say a Takeda? I wouldn't think so, because the SFGZ series is a RUSTIC knife.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

I'm actually really into his sfgz line suddenly.
The sfgz RH line however is a bit odd to me. I'd say it's now my only anti-Carter inducing line.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I might give this a try then

Ill buy this 
http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...zai-series/52sun-stainless-fukugozai-funayuki

Anyone got a used they wanna get rid of?


----------



## UglyJoe (May 15, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I'm actually really into his sfgz line suddenly.
> The sfgz RH line however is a bit odd to me. I'd say it's now my only anti-Carter inducing line.



I'll agree with this. The riveted handle line is just a weird looking line to me. But he must sell them pretty well, he's made a lot of them recently. 

I'd buy this guy if I had the means: http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...grade-nakiri-ho-woodblond-buffalo-horn-handle







I mean, come on. A stainless clad white steel nakiri, 180mm, with a nicer handle (exactly what I'd expect from say Shigefusa, Mizuno, Masamoto, Konosuke, etc.) for $360, by a Japanese trained ABS mastersmith. Honestly I think Carter would be much more appreciated and loved in the knifenut community if it wasn't for his political/religious views. There's not another mastersmith in the world that I know of where you could go and buy a knife like this today on a whim, particularly at this pricepoint. Hell, even the Devin Thomas ITK nakiri - which isn't available and is midtech - has an estimated pricepoint of only $60 less. Not saying the ITK would be a worse knife, but it certainly wouldn't have the pedigree this knife has. If this was Shigefusa or Heiji people would be falling all over themselves to buy this knife ASAP at this price, even if it is a nakiri.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Ok, I might give this a try then
> 
> Ill buy this
> http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...zai-series/52sun-stainless-fukugozai-funayuki
> ...


 
Hey. Me first...it was my idea!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 15, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Hey. Me first...it was my idea!


 
I think it will be perfect for me GF


----------



## Mattias504 (May 15, 2011)

Good point, Joe. People almost seem to forget that Murray is a MS. Compared to other makers, his IP line is actually probably among the best value for your money. I've been wanting a 210ish SFGZ funayuki for a long time now but they never seem to be available.

Oivind, that knife would be friggin perfect for the gf.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 15, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Good point, Joe. People almost seem to forget that Murray is a MS. Compared to other makers, his IP line is actually probably among the best value for your money. I've been wanting a 210ish SFGZ funayuki for a long time now but they never seem to be available.
> 
> Oivind, that knife would be friggin perfect for the gf.


 
Rather than hope he'll make one that you want, put a custom order in. The prices are the same, and the wait is less than Bob Kramer but longer than Pierre Rodrigue (about a year). I've noticed that most of the knives he makes are less than 6.5 sun (~200mm) so if you want one around 210, your best bet is to order one. It's too bad that the upgraded handle option is no longer available on the SFGZ series.

Order form: http://www.cartercutlery.com/contact/custom-knife-order
Price guide: http://www.cartercutlery.com/price_guide_2011.doc


----------



## SpikeC (May 15, 2011)

An upgrade handle option is always available in other places, fortunately!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 15, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> An upgrade handle option is always available in other places, fortunately!


 
Agree.
I got one of my knife pimped this weekend. Here is a teaser. You´ll never guess what it is, but I know Harald is updating his blog. The whole project will be updated to night: http://*****************.com/

Heres the teaser:

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/gallery/56867/1305488027-spine.jpg


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

It's an ice cream sandwich!
What do I win?


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I think I'm giving in. Does anyone know the Carter Cutlery coupon code?
Pm if you do 
Thanks guys


----------



## Darkhoek (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, guys. Blog will be updated tomorrow.  To many other distractions got in the way....

DarKHOeK


----------



## rockbox (May 15, 2011)

Am I reading this right? Carter charges 346 plus the per inch price for a damascus blade?



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Rather than hope he'll make one that you want, put a custom order in. The prices are the same, and the wait is less than Bob Kramer but longer than Pierre Rodrigue (about a year). I've noticed that most of the knives he makes are less than 6.5 sun (~200mm) so if you want one around 210, your best bet is to order one. It's too bad that the upgraded handle option is no longer available on the SFGZ series.
> 
> Order form: http://www.cartercutlery.com/contact/custom-knife-order
> Price guide: http://www.cartercutlery.com/price_guide_2011.doc


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 15, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Am I reading this right? Carter charges 346 plus the per inch price for a damascus blade?


 
I read it as $346 per sun, or $290 an inch for an IP damascus knife.


----------



## riverie (May 15, 2011)

One of my biggest regret is when I didn't take part on Carter's sale 3-4 years ago. It was to buy 2 knives and you got 1 free knife, at half of his pricing now .


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 15, 2011)

bert i had a few issues with murray but i don't hold anything against his knives.....they r some of the best performing knives i have......i still have four damascus neck knives a big ivory knife and a big damascus one that i had rehandled......and two parers......tehy r great.......my only point was that his knives were poorly finished.....i have seen many many knives from all of his series.....they only thing i haven't seen was a damascus single bevelled knife.......and i have yet to say " wow that knife is finished well"......that's all....ryan


----------



## rockbox (May 15, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I read it as $346 per sun, or $290 an inch for an IP damascus knife.



That seems way out of line price wise since Kramer just started charging around that much last year. The old price was 150 per inch for damascus. To put it into perspective, DT charges around 15-35 dollars per inch for damascus billets.


----------



## rockbox (May 15, 2011)

riverie said:


> One of my biggest regret is when I didn't take part on Carter's sale 3-4 years ago. It was to buy 2 knives and you got 1 free knife, at half of his pricing now .



4-5 years ago, you could get a Kramer for $500. The knife industry has changed.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

Ok guys...I couldn't hold off.
I ordered the 5.2 sun SFGZ funayaki. 
I'll let you know how I feel once I get it and have a real go around with it.
I'm a huge petty fan, and now I'll have this AND my custom from Pierre. Man will I be spoiled!!!


----------



## Tristan (May 15, 2011)

I never liked the look of the handle and blade finish for his SFGZ range (the one that I mistakenly received) from the photos. 

So I ordered the IP range. 

Pricing is hugely different... I guess you pay for what you want. I'll update with pictures when I receive the knife. I can't make out from that photo of the IP on this thread how his finishing could be taken as bad... I'll be able to tell better when I hold mine in hand. I expect a really good product.

As for his Damascus, it IS pretty expensive, but I guess I take comfort in that if I choose to order it, I'll see it in my mail within the year. 

Been waiting to join the wait list of Bob's knives for 1.5 years. I'm not certain I'll get a knife from him in this lifetime without visiting the auctions. And I don't want to pay $1400/inch on the ebay auctions. Again, the price is the price. I wish I could still get a Kramer for $500, but wishing is different than reality.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

I can't get over the sfgz rh handle, but the wa handle seems serviceable...and besides, if I don't like it, I can always contact my buddy Pierre for a rehandle...if he would do it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 15, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I can't get over the sfgz rh handle, but the wa handle seems serviceable...and besides, if I don't like it, I can always contact my buddy Pierre for a rehandle...if he would do it.


 
One of Stefan's off-the-shelf handles, if he makes one small enough, would be a great match.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

Hey now...I just dropped $161 bucks. I'll see if I like the stock handle first, then convince myself that I need an upgrade and spend more money afterwards!


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

Pen Tiger, I guess I could have played it smart and borrowed one of yours out first, but we both know I just would've bought it off you anyways!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 15, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Pen Tiger, I guess I could have played it smart and borrowed one of yours out first, but we both know I just would've bought it off you anyways!


 
No, you'd have missed all the anticipation of waiting for your very own knife. You did the right thing, and you're going to love the knife.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 15, 2011)

I just can't wait a year. I have anxiety about things like that. It would probably be more like a year and a half, too. This thread made my bust out my carter IPNB suji again. I friggin love this knife. 










edit:
These pics are huge. Sorry.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 15, 2011)

Not to mention this one. Did I say that its 1.6mm thin?... Yeah, it is a laser. Ironwood handle.


----------



## MikeZ (May 16, 2011)

Man... I realy love this forum, and kitchen knives, and my carter damascus utility knife (yes i ordered a petty but its a utility knife in my book) is one of my favorite knives still. I need to get a kramer in my hand to compare with the rest tho I can imagine his knifes would feel great in my hand too


----------



## Tristan (May 16, 2011)

I think carters are just made to be used and abused every day... and they seem to put up with it.

The difference of opinions about the handles and the handle F&F on his lower end knives sounds like a perfect reason to try out all the various rehandling services :jumpy:

I prefer to look at it this way:
For those of us who are concerned about F&F, looks, blade polishing level, OOTB edge profiles etc, there is something in Carter's range for you. 

For the ones that want a no frills knife made out of good materials, forged by the same mastersmith at a much lower price point... that exists too. Can't fault choice.

I prefer this than having to go to Henckles to buy a 'Kramer'. I still want my Kramer of course, and it'll never go on sale... but I despair that the day my name gets pulled out of the hat will never come...


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 16, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Ok guys...I couldn't hold off.
> I ordered the 5.2 sun SFGZ funayaki.
> I'll let you know how I feel once I get it and have a real go around with it.
> I'm a huge petty fan, and now I'll have this AND my custom from Pierre. Man will I be spoiled!!!


 
Nice

Im going to order one myself. 
You should not stop with a custom from Pierre and a Carter. There are more makers out there


----------



## Lefty (May 16, 2011)

That's true Øivind, but I only have so much money to spend on play things! 
Not to mention, I like what I like! I would however love to try many many more knives in the future.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 16, 2011)

Lefty said:


> That's true Øivind, but I only have so much money to spend on play things!
> Not to mention, I like what I like! I would however love to try many many more knives in the future.



Im looking forward to your review!
You will have yours way before I get mine.
I am also low on funds. To low to buy a Carter, but what must be done, must be done


----------



## Lefty (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha. We have a very screwed up sense of necessity, don't we?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 16, 2011)

Well my GF is into her ABC...

Armani
Burberry
Chanel
Dior
Etro
Fendi
Gucci
Hermes


We just into a more cheap ABC

Aritsugu
Burke
Carter
Devin
E - brain stopped
Fujiwara
Glestain
Heiji
Ino


----------



## Andrew H (May 16, 2011)

You have to try and keep the spending even Oivind! Order an IP now. You can't let her win the spending war


----------



## Lefty (May 16, 2011)

Yeah! See, in my house it's Prada sunglasses equals Pierre Custom. Coach purse equals Carter funayuki. Guess sandals equals Gyuto by Misono.
You gotta be even, or it will never work!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 16, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Well my GF is into her ABC...
> 
> Armani
> Burberry
> ...


 
Ealy. That wasn't hard. Maybe your GF would like a nice nakiri or santoku by Delbert?


----------



## rockbox (May 16, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Well my GF is into her ABC...
> 
> Armani
> Burberry
> ...


 
Unfortunately I have 2 other people to deal with other than my wife. So out of us 4, I'm the one that normally loses out. Nice purse for the wife, a computer for the kids, nothing for me. An ipad for my wife, tennis lessons for the kids, nothing for me. You see how that works?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 16, 2011)

Damn forgot Ealy 

I´m not entering a competition with my GF. She uses my Visa.
Her motto is "Veni, Vidi, Visa" - "I came, I saw, I payed". 
And I am the looser of this war 

Well, Ill try to save up for a Carter. Gonna talk with my boss to have a raise


----------



## Lefty (May 16, 2011)

Just sell your Shigi! :scared2:


----------



## Mattias504 (May 16, 2011)

Haha


----------



## mikemac (May 16, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Unfortunately I have 2 other people to deal with ....I'm the one that normally loses out. ....



Amen brother! I'm outnumbered 3 to 1, and then there's _her_....
I lust after others purchases, and then see a pic of their kitchen counters, and my immediate reaction is "...no kids, huh..."


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

mikemac said:


> ...and my immediate reaction is "...no kids, huh..."



LMAO!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 16, 2011)

Anyone have a coupon code for the carters?????
I really need that code 

Pm the code please!


----------



## Lefty (May 16, 2011)

I couldn't find one anywhere...$161 really isn't too bad anyways!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 16, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Anyone have a coupon code for the carters?????
> I really need that code
> 
> Pm the code please!


 
Øyvind,

Coupon codes are infrequently issued through the year for special sales that Carter runs and are valid for only a limited time, so there is no code for you to use unless there is a sale going on. The last one, if I recall correctly, was issued in November, 2010.

To be informed of these events, sign up at his website for his newsletter.

Rick


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 17, 2011)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...tainless-Fukugozai-Funayuki&p=15983#post15983

Lefty: A review would be nice!

Thanks Rick


----------



## Lefty (May 17, 2011)

I'll give it a week or so and do a review. As most know, I hate the crap handle idea, but this one should be ok...for now. We'll see!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 17, 2011)

You should get it polished and rehandled asap, if you live in US you could team up with Dave 
Hehe. Good luck. Looking forward to review, also a review from you girlfriends


----------

